# weaning bottle baby



## alba (Jun 11, 2009)

I raised my first bottle baby from 2 weeks old. I kept him with me all the time when he was a baby.  My baby is now 3 months old and integrated with the other goats.  I hate to see him cry when I leave. How much longer will he feel separation pains from not being with me? 

The other goats are very quiet and well adjusted but my baby whines whenever mommie (me) leaves them. He has been with them over a week almost 2 now and he still whines when  I leave or when he hears me outside and can't get to me.


How can I halp him to get on with his life with his new pals?


----------



## wynedot55 (Jun 11, 2009)

youll just have to let him get used to not being with you.an in time he will get used to being with the other goats.sometimes weaning takes awhile.


----------



## alba (Jun 11, 2009)

Thank you. I am trying to not go to see them so much for the next week so I can leave them to themselves for a while. Just a bit of attention and play in the morning and then quick feedings and leave.  I hate to ignore them like this right now but I think it is probably best for his readjustment to his new life without me constantly interfering. 

I figure after he is adjusted I can play with them more often again.


----------



## freemotion (Jun 11, 2009)

Those baby cries really wring your heart out, don't they???


----------



## haviris (Jun 11, 2009)

I agree, just give him time and he'll get better. It's always sad to have them crying for you, but it does get better!


----------



## alba (Jun 13, 2009)

those few days of ignoring my babies seemed to do the trick. 
He is a lot quieter now. Thanks so much for helping us through it.


----------



## MrszLopez (Jun 24, 2009)

Isnt it terrible !? My doe still cries when I leave & whenever she sees or hears me & she has been out there with the rest of the herd for MONTHS. Im going to start weaning my next bottle baby soon & im so NOT looking forward to it. But i did notice, that when they dont know im around, they act fine. Play, jump,etc.. once they see or hear you - thats it.


----------

